# LPG near Amposta on N340.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.cochesincarnet.info/es/glp-autogas

Address: Crtra. N-340 km. 1 094 
43895 L'Ampoule (Tarragona) 
Phone 902 945 614 - 977 470 373 
Fax. 977 471 806 
Email: [email protected]

Hours: 
Monday to Friday: 9:00-13:00 / 15:00-19:00 
Saturday: 9:00-13:00

I haven't been there but I spoke to a German motorhomer last night who gave me vague details of the location, I then found the web site above which all looks right to me.

Perhaps someone passing could verify please, Alan.

I think this is it from Google Earth but I can't see a fill point: N40.790210, E0.673059


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thought I would bump this one in the hope that someone going that way might see it, Alan.


----------

